# EHCI: BIOS handoff failed [SOLVED]

## freke

Whenever I try to bootup my laptop (Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo A1630) with any usb-device plugged in I'd get errors about BIOS handoff failed - seems like it has to do with ehci.

I saw another thread about leaving out ehci from the kernel, but my device(s) are usb2 (tried with hub, camera, hdd mp3 player and printer (might be usb 1.1)). Is there anything I can do to fix it, or should I simply learn to live with having nothing plugged in while booting (for now)?

TIALast edited by freke on Mon Sep 05, 2005 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

freke,

You could try making ehci-hcd a module, so its loaded after the kernel starts.

----------

## freke

Thanks a bunch - seems to work like a charm  :Very Happy: 

One step closer to have my gentoo-laptop as I want it...

----------

